# VMware Shared Folders Zugriffsberechtigung- Mac OS X 10.7.2 Lion & Windows 7 Ultimate



## Bexx (13. Dezember 2011)

Hi Foris,

bin auf ein ziemlich nerviges Problem gestoßen. Hab eine VM mit Windows 7 aufgesetzt und verwalte diese von einem MAC. Mit VMware Fusion habe ich eingestellt, dass die OS untereinander Daten tauschen können, was über den Ordner \\vmware-host\Shared Folders passieren soll. Soweit so gut. 
Nun möchte ich auf meiner VM NetBeans javaee installieren, wobei der Installer ohne vorherige Pfadabfrage versucht programmspezifische Ordner in diesem Verzeichnis anzulegen, was aber an "fehlenden Zugriffsrechten" selbst als Admin scheitert oO

Seit ca. 4 Stunden versuche ich nun die Rechte zu erteilen die nötig wären diese Installation auszuführen und kriege langsam einen Weinkrampf. 

Kann mir jemand sagen wo man die Zugriffsrechte für diesen Ordner einstellt, ich bin wirklich mit meinem Latein am Ende


----------

